# the real new ride....



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

this is it i finaly got one after all this time.
had one about 10yrs ago befor my little girl was born ad had to get rid of it to bouncy.
now the little girl is 9 and she thinks it is the coolest thing...


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice ride!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Sweet looking vehicles there Kimber! I did like that older one you had for awhile there but I'm sure the new one will be more dependable and something you won't have to get fixed up before you can use it on the beach. 
Won't be long now! PJ


----------

